# satellite receivers



## Anonymous (Nov 2, 2007)

does anyone know about sayellite receivers. there seem to be lots of old ones around but is there a worthwhile amount of gold in them?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 3, 2007)

Edster,

Typically you can see where the gold is on these devices: the smart card, the contacts, and connectors (maybe). 

The circuit boards may have values in the monolithic capacitors (PGMs) just like any other board with surface mounted devices. 

The plastic integrated circuits (black chips) may also contain very small amounts of precious metals. 

Overall there is not that much in a single board, but if you have a *large quantitiy* of them they could be worth processing.

Steve


----------



## loco (Nov 6, 2007)

at which point would you think it would be worth it? I know a guy who has at least 40-60 old directv recievers sitting around. lol about 2 years ago he paid my father to haul away like 60+ or so when he moved.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 6, 2007)

Sixty units won't produce much in the way of precious metals, but if they are free it could be worth a very small amount of gold and pgms in the cards and monolithic caps. 

The greatest gold yields will come from the smart card contacts (a dozen or so per card). The cards may be worth more if resold as is. I've seen blank dish cards go for $1 or more each. 

I wouldn't bother processing the boards unless you already have a tried and true system in place for handling the wastes. 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 6, 2007)

loco said:


> at which point would you think it would be worth it? I know a guy who has at least 40-60 old directv recievers sitting around. lol about 2 years ago he paid my father to haul away like 60+ or so when he moved.



Check to make sure you can't resell them. Do you have the cards and all?


----------



## loco (Nov 6, 2007)

They may. I know they were all directv recievers. not sure if they are worth anything. as far as with or without cards I'm not sure but I would imagine most have the dtv cards in them.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 6, 2007)

Not in the name of crime, but to promote free interprise. :lol: 

I know of several people in my area who run ads in the newspapers and swapper papers who advertise to buy the box and the cards. I'm not sure what the deal is with them now, It has been a few years since i have programmed the cards and am not sure what the security procedures are now. According to what generation of box and card you have , you could get $ 20- $ 50 a piece. I used to order the cards buy the box full. After that all you need is the programer, some software and the code. I use to get it all from Can for about $ 100.00 and the code ? Well ain't the internet great.


----------



## loco (Nov 6, 2007)

well if you you know or hear of anyone looking for some send them my way. lol


----------



## clwp (Nov 28, 2007)

Place in Mason, MI buys card and receiver for 20 each. Not sure which models they are accepting. I will post name and number tomorrow.


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've bought a few batches of boards off Ebay over the last couple years which were from some sort of satellite receiving equipment. They have large areas of gold backplane. Some microwave transistors have gold on them, then there are the various gold plated bnc and sma (smb?) type connectors also. It looks like a lot of gold but i'm sure it can be deceiving since it can be applied so thinly.

I don't want to try to turn this into a pirating forum but just wanted to reply: I actually have an extra Hughes DirecTV receiver and dish I bought off Ebay several years back. I wanted to hook up service in a second room or maybe even play around with a reprogrammed card on it. It's still in the box though. I kept reading though that the problem with those cards was that DirecTV would wait for a holiday or big event and send down codes to kill them all. Since the modified source code was available on the internet, two could play at that reverse-engineering game. It seemed the better way to go was some of the programmers which also functioned as a card emulator. I think they were more bulletproof but required a dedicated computer (albeit a bottom end model) to run them.

macfixer01


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 30, 2007)

> I kept reading though that the problem with those cards was that DirecTV would wait for a holiday or big event and send down codes to kill them all.



:evil: :evil: :evil: 

Oh, that use to piss me off. The guy from Canada that taught me how to program the cards was into a whole group of these underground pirates.
The people at DTV would wait and sometimes give us just enough time to get the new code and then they would hit us again. 3-5 days tops. It usually took at least that long for the code to get hacked and spread around. They played us like cats with strings. It finally got to where it got to be such a hassle to keep up with them that i found something else to do. That's when i found wi-fi. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## loco (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah those were the days. heck last script I had lasted for over a year and 1/2. if it was hit give it a day or two and it'd fix itself. actual code was written by a used car salesman. I knew some quality private coders back in the day. and about a 2-3 years before that had stuff that lasted about 2years. no BS. these folks were the real deal. but then again we all had those cases where they lasted minutes, or hours or maybe a couple days. that's when cloning and writing activation scripts were handy (everything but ppv, they were almost bullet proof).

and you say underground? lol heck we had parties, camp outs, and other gatherings all over the US, canada.

now those were the DAYS!!!


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## skyline27 (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know a way to unlock Voom satwelitte recievers? I have a few dozen new machines. I know they are more difficult/imposible to access compared to machines that were operating when the network hutown.


----------



## loco (Dec 4, 2007)

voom no longer exists it is now owned by dishnetwork.


----------

